
The next billion programmers (won’t use Git) - rmason
https://medium.com/@gerstenzang/the-next-billion-programmers-wont-use-git-5e8b0ea57886#.fqsem48i8
======
ezekg
On the subject of git: complex does not mean broken. You're expected to learn
the tools you use. And I'm not sure what the author of this post envisions for
the future, but I don't see marketers, analysts and designers pushing up small
bits of code; meaning, I don't see the future being a world full of people who
all know how to code. That's just not realistic.

------
k__
On the other hand, most programmers don't use git even now.

Most people who programm don't know they do it. They use Excel and company and
none of them uses Git.

------
herbst
> Git is horribly broken, and thus so is Github

Wat

